# Stocking a 20 gallon long, advice?



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi. I have a 20 gallon long, moderately planted. I did a fish less cycle and added 6 glowlight tetras. I am absolutely terrible at making decisions, so I need suggestions on what to add. I really like silvertip tetras, cories, otos, sparkling gouramis, bee shrimp, and snails. I would like to have 6 glowlights, 6 silvertips, and maybe 4 cories, but I'm pretty sure that's overstocked. Any stocking suggestions would be highly appreciated. Thanks!! :-D


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Bee shrimp (if you mean crystal red or crystal black) are really difficult to keep... unless you want to set up a dedicated tank for them with specific water parameters I'd avoid those. Any kind of neocardinia shrimp like Red Cherry shrimp would be better suited to a community tank, but really the only fish who won't eat those are otos.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay, I guess I'll stick with red cherry shrimp or ghost shrimp...how many fish could I keep?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

go here http://aqadvisor.com/ and enter in the tank size, filter info and fish you want. It will give a general idea if the tan is over stocked or not. From what I have heard, its a bit on the conservative side. Also, it will not tae into account the effects of live plants on the filtration capacity.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd stock it like this:
-6 Panda Cories
-8 Glowlight Tetras
-3 Sparkling Gouramis


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay thanks everyone


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would have two schools of six mid-swimmers such as tetras, and one school of six bottom-dwellers like cories or kuhlis.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I would have two schools of six mid-swimmers such as tetras, and one school of six bottom-dwellers like cories or kuhlis.


Thanks, that sounds great!


----------

